# 1987 Mongoose ATB all Chrome



## Jewelman13 (May 27, 2017)

Recently found this 87 Mongoose Atb all chrome. It's in fantastic shape for it age and it being all chrome. It's light weight too.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 27, 2017)

Nice score!


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 27, 2017)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Nice score!




Thanks!


----------



## WVBicycles (May 29, 2017)

I had one of these last year in good shape but I had to sell it since it was too big for me to keep. But they are great looking bikes the full chrome looks awesome on a nice sunny day. Great score


----------



## Dale Alan (May 30, 2017)

Very nice bike,love that chrome. I have a Ross made by Hi-Tech from the same period,looks identical to yours except mine has U-brakes front/back.


----------



## Jewelman13 (May 30, 2017)

Dale Alan said:


> Very nice bike,love that chrome. I have a Ross made by Hi-Tech from the same period,looks identical to yours except mine has U-brakes front/back.




Post a pic of you can! Would love to see it!


----------



## WVBicycles (May 30, 2017)

Yeah Ross made the full chrome MT Rushmore I believe I would love to get my hands on one of those


----------



## Dale Alan (May 31, 2017)

Jewelman13 said:


> Post a pic of you can! Would love to see it!



Will do,it is not in it's original state right now ...I have all the parts but it is now half way to a 1x6 build...I lost interest... I need to finish it or pass it along.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 1, 2017)

Pics are bad,iphone as it's getting dark. Mid conversion to a 1x6,Bull Moose bars are from an earlier Ross .I still have the original Dog Bone stem . Sadly I will probably never do anything with it,cool rig.


----------

